# General > Sport >  Helping Young People Into Sport

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Helping Young People Into Sport*

[IMG][/IMG]
New ways to increase physical activity levels in young people will be examined by the Scottish Government.   Sport Minister Shona Robison confirmed today that the Government will develop a Youth Sport Strategy to boost physical activity and participation in sport, for pre-school children to further and higher education students.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

